# Bought i7 4770 . Need mobo. Urgently



## quad_core (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys . Just bought the core i7 4770 (non K) . The reason why I went for non K CPU because I wasnt much impressed by the overclocking abilities of haswell.  Now I need a good quality motherboard for it. Please suggest . It has to be durable, i.e. good quality. (Mobo should Last long)
I have short listed :
1>ASUS H87 PRO 
2>MSI H87-G43 Gaming
3>Gigabyte H87-D3H

Please suggest any other mobos as well.It has to have good quality VRMs and heatsinks , must have ATX from factor. Budget around 10k


I have the following concerns/queries :

Can I use my existing RAM modules in these mobos? As memory modules have become too much costly,  I will upgrade the RAM later when the prices are reduced .
I am attaching screenshots of the RAM. The memory modules are as follows :
2x 2GB Kingston
2 x 2 GB Patriot
These are 1333Mhz. How much will it impact gaming if I keep them ( instead of buying 1600Mhz ones)

GPU and PSU:
Currently I have a MSI GTX460 Cyclone OC . The PSU that I have is Corsair VX550(3.5 years old)Will upgrade to GTX770 or R9 280x in some 1-2 months. I m not sure if VX550 can handle the GTX770 or R9 280x. Please  comment on this. If it cannot handle , it means that I need to buy new PSU also. Will buy CORSAIR TX750 V2( There is not much price diff between TX650  and TX750) ONLY if vx550 cannot handle either of the cards.

It is urgent , as I have already bought the CPU.

Thanks a lot for reading !

PS : Going for intel rig after a long time


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

get the asus one. it is surely durable. ram should work. for psu, tx 650 v2 is better than 750v2( oem difference i think). but better get seasonic s12 ii 620 or tx 850v2/ seasonic x760.
but your psu is good enough to handle 770.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

MSI H87-G43 Gaming -9500
Corsair TX650M -7500


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

MSI has too much RMA issue so better avoid it and for PSU Seasonic M12II-650 is a very good option at 6.5k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 16, 2013)

sid, I've a Corsair TX650V2 in excellence condition lying around. whatsapp me if you are interested. will sell it to you at any price you ask 
For memory as well I've G.Skill Sniper 1600MHZ 8GB kit with me, again if you are interested. BTW your current memory will work with the new mobos. 

For mobo got for Asus H87 Pro (Buy Online Asus H87-PRO Motherboard Socket 1150 in India) if you are looking for H87 based mobo. MSI has really bad RMA as pointed by topgear.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 16, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> sid, I've a Corsair TX650V2 in excellence condition lying around. whatsapp me if you are interested. will sell it to you at any price you ask
> For memory as well I've G.Skill Sniper 1600MHZ 8GB kit with me, again if you are interested. BTW your current memory will work with the new mobos.
> 
> For mobo got for Asus H87 Pro (Buy Online Asus H87-PRO Motherboard Socket 1150 in India) if you are looking for H87 based mobo. MSI has really bad RMA as pointed by topgear.



Thanks a lot all of you. Yesterday I ordered ASUS H87 PRO( 9.8K) and CORSAIR TX750V2(6.8k). The price difference was less (TX650 around 6.2K and TX750 6.8K after discount) I got 5% off on above .
Mandar , I didnt know about your TX650 else I would have given it a thought . Anyway, now I have bought TX750. I will message you regarding the Gskill Sniper Ram.

Now deciding the GPU . Zotac gtx770 AMP(36k @FK) or ASUS GTX770 Direct CU II OC (34K@Havok) , or wait for R9 280x
Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Thanks a lot all of you. Yesterday I ordered ASUS H87 PRO( 9.8K) and CORSAIR TX750V2(6.8k). The price difference was less (TX650 around 6.2K and TX750 6.8K after discount) I got 5% off on above .
> Mandar , I didnt know about your TX650 else I would have given it a thought . Anyway, now I have bought TX750. I will message you regarding the Gskill Sniper Ram.
> 
> Now deciding the GPU . Zotac gtx770 AMP(36k @FK) or ASUS GTX770 Direct CU II OC (34K@Havok) , or wait for R9 280x
> Thanks.



congrats  i think, you should wait for gpu.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Wait a bit for the pricing of the 280X


----------

